# Goofs whats yours ?



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have had my plenty....whats yours.

The first one that comes to mind is while beaver trapping. Last winter in 0 degree temps through the ice. I was about a mile from the truck and on a new pond. As I was trying to locate runs around the lodge I broke through and ended up in water up to my armpits.

I ended up finshing that set and went onto others...I never actually froze. My pants did but I was ok as long as I kept moving.

Now...I check my ice more closely.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Back in the day of cassette callers and mouthcalls, I sneaky'ed into a choice spot with my partner and set the caller (cassette) out at about 20 yards, started the machine and slipped into the hide to watch and wait. The machine played for about 2 minutes and stopped, "Dang it, I forgot to flip over the tape!" Rather than go to mouth call, I sneaked over to the machine, then seen a fast exiting yote high tailing it for the hills about 175 yards out. Before I could whurl and try a shot, he was gone gone gone. Lesson Learned: Never leave your hide, until your set-up is done done done. Bonus Round: Never rely totally on electric gizmo to call yotes, have a back-up mouth call.


----------



## saskredneck (Oct 19, 2010)

i always put a wad of TP in my pocket. pretty much self explanatory


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

saskredneck said:


> i always put a wad of TP in my pocket. pretty much self explanatory


Ha ha...yepp that is what I found napkins from the restraunt best use for.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Check tapes in caller dont assume it is the last one you played last time out. Nothing like setting up real quite and all only to turn caller on and wonder where is the music coming from. KIDS ya just have to LOVE them LOL.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I went to the range yesterday to shoot my new axis. I dropped my box of reloads it popped open and they went everywhere. Of course I couldn't tell one from the other, so I just put it on target with a few, did the abbreviated breakin that I normally do and spent a good part of today breaking them down and reweighing the charges. Luckily no two powders had the same charge weights so I knew what was what once I opened them. OH the JOY!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

My greatest one yet is:









But... the TP thing was a lesson learned too. If you all ever get the pleasure of meeting my wife, ask her about "Mt. Christopher" located in Terlingua, TX. Elevation, 2ft."


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Please tell me the 2ft. high Mt. Christopher and the TP thing were not part of the same story. If it was I hope you had someone to carry you out.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes share with us your Mt. story Chris.

That would be bummer Don...but I have a feeling you have had bigger and better goofs.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes share with us your Mt. story Chris.
> 
> That would be bummer Don...but I have a feeling you have had bigger and better goofs.


Hey Brian how about this for a goof... WHAT ARE YOU DOING AWAKE AT THIS HOUR?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Was at the parents the past couple days. Not sure what I ate and I seldom ever get heart burn....but wow it is hurting. As long as I am sitting up it feels better but still belching up that gas.

So I thought I would leave the wife sleeping peacefully and come on here and see who is up.

Had a good bible study today.

How is your Haus of Guns doing ?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

It's doing. Just uploaded another video to YouTube. Waiting for it to process and I'll throw it in the written review/post on HoG.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good...I have been lifting you, your work and efforts.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My worst mistake was when I went ashore and did not tie up the boat and the tide cane in and it floated away, the were two other boats in the bay and on of them gave us a ride back to our boat. This is one that I don't tell many people about, until now that is.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes share with us your Mt. story Chris.
> 
> That would be bummer Don...but I have a feeling you have had bigger and better goofs.


That's just the most recent in a long string of them.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...yes I guess that is true, more to come ha ha.

Better to lose your boat and recover it than to lose it and be stranded ! Good to have others around.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

in 1995 i goofed big time I was hunting coyotes in seligman on a friends ranch. I parked the truck next to a stock tank and walked to our stands for the day. it being august in AZ you know what happenes every day around 3pm. well we had crossed 4 drainages on our route to the stands and after the last stand we could see the truck from 2 miles out. About this time we saw a storm to the north and all of the drainages where flowing good Actually real good so we decided to hole up on the leeward side of a ridge when the storm hit. that *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* storm lasted till 4 am the next day. we got up about sunup and crested the hill and my buddy said hey man where is the stock tank. I asked him what do you mean it right -------HOLY HELL where is the bleepin *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* truck. turns out that storm removed most of everything in that valley to include the stock tank and my dads truck. the truck was found a year later in a canyon near the colorado river. that is my biggest and most expensive goof ever now i always park on high ground


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

OUCH !! Did he ever lend you his truck again?? The new one that is !

Hey wait a minute 1995??? No offense Jason but, what were you 12 ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah wow ! what a good goof.

But did you shoot any yotes ?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

don for your information i graduated high school in 95 and yes he did i just wasnt allowed to take it hunting with me lol and yes we got 4 that day


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey yoter...how far away from where you were parked did they find your dad's truck ? What sort of condition was it in ?

Again...that is a bummer. Good thing you guys found high ground.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Were you on the Boquillas ranch or Babbitt ranch?


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the truck was found a year and 48 miles from where it disappeared and it was trashed

don i was on the simpson taylor ranch southwest of seligman about 15 miles


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow 48 miles !!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

they think that the initial flood may have only moved it a couple oof miles but after a year of wet weather it moved a total of 48 miles


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's great to be alive ain't it??


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

your tellin me i have never seen a storm like that in az and i lived there for 28 years man


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Was that the storm that they used plywood to save Glen Canyon Dam.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Plywood to save a dam ??....should have called in the beavers !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There was a storm that dumped so much water that it was going to flow over the top of Glen Canyon Dam (Lake Powell) one of their maintenance men went to home depot and put sheets of plywood on top to slow the flow enough that the intake towers could catch up. The experts said that the flow of water over the top would have aused the dam to fail, sending a massive torrent down stream to lake Mead causing that dam(Hoover) to fail sending the torrent to Lake Havasu and so on and so on more than likely killing several thousand and doing property damage to no end. History channel has a story on it, but I remember it happening. The releases from the dams were so heavy that there was a great deal of flooding along the river all the way to Yuma and into Mexico.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting...I never knew about that.

I will have to look that up. Leasons learned on PT never end.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had started to tell a story to Matt n Don on another post but will finsh it here.

Matt...I did share one under a post I put up under " Goofs " reciently. I will try and post some more or at least another soon. Here is a tease...just emgine being 8-10 miles off shore from Key Marathon, Florida on the Alantic ocean side. Two guys diving for lobsters doing well in about 80 feet of water. Surfaced after depleating air saw the boat about 80 yards away...problem is....we were unaware we were swimming " with " the current. I am here needless to say...but I will save the ending for the " goofs " post. 

Ok...well we were actually spear fishing for hog nose snapper and also catching lobsters...we had a good haul, several large lobster and a few mediums plus about 8 nice snappers ( btw hog nose snapper is possibly the best fish of them all ). So we surfaced had all our gear and trying to swim to the boat only 80 yards away but it might have just been 800 yards.

Just emagine trying to do this. Put on a back pack( air tank and BC ), your rifle ( spear gun ), a half bag of bird shoot ( weight belt ) and a mesh net full of fish and lobsters. Now jump into a a river..not a fast flowing river...just a nice quiet current. Even with flippers that current is taking you down stream.

Here we are no one around and no one on the boat..two young guys ( early 20's ). We were both good swimmers but not good enoungh to over come that current. So I told John...give me your gear and swim hard and get to the boat. So he did and he made it. I kept waiting for him to start it up...and it seemed like forever. I saw him pull the anchor, saw him go sit in the captains seat...but no movement. He was letting it warm up...here I am floating further and farther away. I am about 200-300 yards now. When I see the boat starting to move. End of story.

Our goofs...not having someone on board while we were diving, not swimming into the current while doing the dive, not telling someone where we were going to be and when we were going to be back. Leasons learned.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

And that's why I don't swim anywhere other than a swimming pool!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not even in a lake, or the fens. I swam under the London bridge.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

No not anywhere other than the pool!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Not even in a lake, or the fens. I swam under the London bridge.


Wow...under the London Bridge...was it falling on you ?

I loved and love to dive....somewhere I have photos of a few of my dives. Being in Ohio we were limited to rock quarry's the best ones were those that were off limits too swimming and the deeper the better. If over 60 feet deep you needed a dry suit to withstand the fridged temperatures. You never knew what you would find. We discovered stollen cars, trucks, gear...luckly no bodies. Lake Erie was a bit cloudy and low vis but it too was interesting. Again..you never knew what you would come across.

But the ocean is by far the sweetest place to dive !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

No it wasn't. I've been across it several times and will be again probably later this week. I've got to make a quick trip over there with the wife.

I've more than once been on site at Salisbury quarry when the Sherrif needed a car winched out from the south end, that used to be a place to ditch stolen cars. I used to swim there and at Whitehouse quarry as a kid.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeppers you know the locations...as I knew you would. That quarry is now surrounded by $ 1kk homes. I always wonder how many lost thier lives driving cars into the quarry's ? I know of three guys who lost thier lives diving under the ice there also.

I used to own a small farm in Perrysburg township, Lime city road and Fremont Pike. There are several smaller quarrys in the area filled with water. I know where there is a Honda cycle still at the bottom of one them.

In Fostoria there is a private quarry that is supposed to have many tommy guns and one arm bandits covered by barb wire in the middle...we never found anything...but the legion lives on that they are there. ( another location we had to sneek into. )

The Lucky quarry was our best location to dive, off limits but never got in trouble as we would report the cars down there. They were in 120 feet of water.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, the last couple times I have been back there I've managed a ride over past the quarry and seen all the homes. There were some smaller quarry's to the north of the main one that were loaded with fish.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Yeah, the last couple times I have been back there I've managed a ride over past the quarry and seen all the homes. There were some smaller quarry's to the north of the main one that were loaded with fish.


Not any more....ha ha.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What happened ? Did you catch them all.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Not even in a lake, or the fens. I swam under the London bridge.


I was being thick, thats not the true London bridge is it?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes of course.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well... one of them. As there have been quite a few through the years as I am sure that you know.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

As in London, England?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On a call said:


> Wow...under the London Bridge...was it falling on you ?


OK sorry my turn to be thick. No that was a different London Bridge.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Mattuk said:


> As in London, England?


Not the tower bridge. Rennies Bridge is what I believe you Brits call it. I've both swam and boated under it as well as driven and walked across it.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Not the tower bridge. Rennies Bridge is what I believe you Brits call it. I've both swam and boated under it as well as driven and walked across it.


Where is Rennies Bridge Don?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It is actually only a few hundred miles from me, in Lake Havasu City Arizona. A man from Missouri bought the London bridge back in 67? 68? right around there someplace. He had already bought a huge parcel of land on the Colorado river and started the community of Lake Havasu (there is a dam that forms the lake) He paid about 2.5million if I recall the plaque correctly, shipped it here and rebuilt it over "the channel" that runs between the shore and an island in the lake. The man who bought it was named Robert McCulloch he owned several interests but chain saws and yard equiptment were his biggest enterprise I believe. When he started the town he of course owned most everything. He did locate a manufacturing plant there untill the mid to late 1990's when he closed it and moved operations to Mexico.

Matt, is there still an area around (to the north I think) London called the fens?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Never knew that I'll ask my father about it. The Fens is higher up and north east. Cambridgeshire, Norfolk and Lincolnshire. Interesting people, 'meet my sister and my girlfriend' only one person stood there! Webbed feet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Is it still a swampy area? I'm reading a book, part of a series, that starts there before moving to America.

Anyone have any guesses as to what the name of the series is ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Some say I have a mind for trivia.....Others say my mind is trivial !!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Lets just hope there is no one from the fens on this site!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i believe that is one af lamours sackett novels


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very Good Jason. Gotta love Louis.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> It is actually only a few hundred miles from me, in Lake Havasu City Arizona. A man from Missouri bought the London bridge back in 67? 68? right around there someplace. He had already bought a huge parcel of land on the Colorado river and started the community of Lake Havasu (there is a dam that forms the lake) He paid about 2.5million if I recall the plaque correctly, shipped it here and rebuilt it over "the channel" that runs between the shore and an island in the lake. The man who bought it was named Robert McCulloch he owned several interests but chain saws and yard equiptment were his biggest enterprise I believe. When he started the town he of course owned most everything. He did locate a manufacturing plant there untill the mid to late 1990's when he closed it and moved operations to Mexico.
> 
> Matt, is there still an area around (to the north I think) London called the fens?


 There was a McCulloch(think thats the wrong spelling) family that lived about an hour East of me many years ago that were involved in the chainsaw industry,Hmmmm interesting, must be the same bunch?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That was them. Spelling is correct. Is that from where you are now?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> That was them. Spelling is correct. Is that from where you are now?


YA YA I guess the sp. could be right HA!! I think they lived around the Moyie area which is 45 min. East of me, remember my Uncle talking about it, had met one of them who was a cousin was how the conversation had started!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

They made a fortune on Lake Havasu, which is a fairly thriving commuity now. My wifes brothers and mother live there.


----------

